# Killington 1/27-1/28



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll be up his weekend, should be a good one. If anyone wants to get together for a few turns, stop by the Kzone 10AM. http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=910


----------



## roark (Jan 17, 2007)

Most likely be up this weekend.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2007)

roark said:


> Most likely be up this weekend.


 
Well then, see you at the 10 AM. Oh, got Killington to setup a preset to the 10 AM meeting on their Web Cam. The preset is called The Zone. http://www.killington.com/K1WebCam.html you can't see the presets until you take control of the camera.


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 17, 2007)

I will most likely be up there on the 29th... leave some snow on the trails for me, k?


----------



## roark (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm out, heading up to the River instead.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll be up somewhere in VT the 27th....have yet to decide where.  A friend of mine from Buffalo will be up in the Middlebury area.   not sure where we are gonna ski...maybe we will hit up kmart


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know which day I'll be there, but I am planning on skiing Killington at least one day this weekend (1/27-28 ) so I'll watch the time and try to find you at 10.

Be warned: I won't recognize you.
:dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> I don't know which day I'll be there, but I am planning on skiing Killington at least one day this weekend (1/27-28 ) so I'll watch the time and try to find you at 10.
> 
> Be warned: I won't recognize you.
> :dunce:


 
Haven't changed much since the last time we met. :razz:


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, that helps!


----------



## Marc (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey dude, I'll be up there Saturday and hopefully Sunday.  10 AM both days?



If anyone needs help spotting Andy, he's the big, tall goofy guy with the creepy camera on his head.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

Marc said:


> Hey dude, I'll be up there Saturday and hopefully Sunday. 10 AM both days?
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone needs help spotting Andy, he's the big, tall goofy guy with the creepy camera on his head.


 

Yeah both days and I'm not always wearing the camera. :smile:


----------



## roark (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be there at least Sat., hopefully both days.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

roark said:


> I'll be there at least Sat., hopefully both days.


 
You want to hold down Marc, or do you want first shot?


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking like Sunday for me.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Looking like Sunday for me.


 
I be there.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday.  I'll hit the KZone meeting spot at 10:00 a.m.  See you guys then.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 28, 2007)

I be late! I'll hope to coincidentally run into folks somewhere on the mountain at some point, but with it 9:39 already I won't make the 10am meeting.


----------

